# healthy weight for a hedgehog?



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, 
I am wondering what a healthy weight for hedgehogs is? i have tried looking at a few different forums here but cant seem to find it. my hedgehog is about 11 weeks old and was recently hospitalized because he would not eat. when he was brought into emergency care he weighed 97 grams. they brought his weight up to 112 grams on the day of discharge. he has been home now for 3 days and has gained about 10 grams, weighing in at 122 grams this afternoon. i dont know what is considered healthy for hedgehogs in terms of weight so any help here will be great. i am currently weighing him daily to be sure he does not loose any weight.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is no weight that is healthy for all hedgehogs. Adult weight can vary from 300 grams to 900 grams. The main thing with a baby is to make sure he keeps gaining. If you want to post a picture of him we can let you now if he looks like he's a healthy weight or not.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Also you want to try and weigh him at the same time. This will lessen the food/water/waste weight fluxuation. You still could see some fluxuation in grams based on their eating and digestion, but it's less if they are weighed at the same time.


----------



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

i tried to post a picture but cant seem to figure it out. hm, let me play with it a bit and ill get one to you!


----------



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

Here are two pictures of my little guy. The one of him swimming was taken today during bath time (he weighed 122 grams today). The other was taken a few days ago st the vet when he weighed 112 grams but I adds sit in as it is hard to see his size in the other one. The poor guy was hospitalized for not eating so I know he is on the small side (though he is eating up a storm now) but I am just unsure of how big he should be getting. Thank you!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

He looks a bit underweight in the picture the vet took. As long as he's gaining weight and eating normally I wouldn't be to worried about him. It might take a bit of time for him to get back up to a good weight.


----------



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you for your help! He has been consistently gaining and is up to 138 grams this afternoon. :blush:


----------

